# [SOLVED] High Def Audio problems



## westos (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi all, Im really hoping someone can help with this.
I bought a motherboard, graphics card, some memory and a sata2 hdd for my daughters christmas present.
Put it all together and boots up fine but I cannot get any sound.

I have gone through numerous posts on forums and removed the UAA audio driver then the Realtek HDA driverscleaned the registry, booted then reinstalled but no good.
The master volume is not muted and is turned up.
Speakers are ok and I get a crackle when plugging/unplugging them.
The Windows audio service is started and on auto.

In device manager it shows Realtek HDA installed under sound. video and game devices.
MS UAA bus driver for high def (twice) under system devices
and
Other devices>Unknown device with a yellow !
When I do properties on this it shows as - Location 65535 internal high definition audio - the device is not configured correctly - code 1

The Realtek driver also shows as location 65535 but is working ok.

It seems this is a common problem but despite 2 days work I've hit a brick wall.

The motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3P which comes with a disk which includes Azalia high def codec. I have checked in the BIOS and its on auto.
The UAA driver appears straight away in device manager even after uninstall.
OS is XPSP2

Any help you guys can give would be MUCH appreciated!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: High Def Audio problems*

Hi,
Welcome to TSF.
Can I get a screenshot of your Device Manager with all the + opened.
Here is how to post a screen shot:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html

Have you gone to ADD/Remove programs and uninstall you sound driver, and possibly you mave have the UAA driver also listed. Remove both if they are listed.
Go to the Device Manager and also uninstall both the sound driver and UAA drivers.
Reboot the PC.
Upon reboot hit Cancel if the "New" Hardware wizard appears.

Did you install the Chipset driver off your Motherboard CD first? 
Did you download the UAA driver or was it part of the Motherboard CD? 
It should come with the sound driver that is on the CD or it is seperate on the CD.

The UAA driver should be installed before the sound driver, but many motherboard CD's have it in with the sound driver so there is no need to download it seperatley.

If so please try to reinstall the Audio driver you have on the motherboard CD. This should also install the UAA driver.

Let me know how you make out.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## westos (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: High Def Audio problems*

Hi Bill thanks for your reply.
Here is the screenshot:









Also just so you know the pc with no sound is not the one I'm using here, its downstairs and I'm using a flash drive to move stuff around.

I followed your steps as follows,
- Uninstalled Realtek from Add/Remove
- I also unistalled KB835221 that I had tried before from another forum post just to clear things up.
- KB888111 shows in Add/Remove but cannot uninstall (no button), I looked in the registry under updates but it is not showing.
- In device manager now it shows unknown device X2 with yellow ! both at location 65535 as not configured correctly and MS UAA X2.
- Rebooted
- Cancelled New Hardware setup.
- Browsed my motherboard CD to Audio>Realtek and setup
- Reboots automatically
- Realtek icon is showing in taskbar
- New Hardware setup comes up straight away. I tried installing from just the CD but it cannot find it.
- Device manager looks the same as in the screenshot.

In reply to your other questions:
I did install the chipset drivers for the board first using the Eaglelake software that runs on loading the CD.
I had problems running it though and the Install All feature skipped the first entry which was Dynamic Energy Saver.
Everything else installed OK and shows as installed now if I run the program.
It shows,
- MS UAA Bus driver for high def vers 5.10.0.5010 (installed)
- Realtek HD audio driver vers 5.10.0.5618 (installed)

Thanks again for taking the time :smile:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: High Def Audio problems*

Can you tell me what the Unknow Device is in the Device Manager?
Right click on this error>Properties>Details Tab
Post what you find under Device Instance ID. I am looking for VEN/DEV numbers.

Also do you have front Audio/Mic jacks on this PC and is the connections correct on the mother board fo HD audio?
Bill


----------



## westos (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: High Def Audio problems*

Hi Bill,
OK first off, I now have sound!! Although I'm not sure why.
The device manager looks the same as the screenshot still.
I got the device details you asked for (VEN_1002 & DEV_AA01)
Then I looked at the motherboard and front panel connectors and none matched so I left them unconnected.
Thought I would reconnect the speakers to the green socket which is standard (I had done this before & got no sound, when you plug in a lead it asks you what you have done and auto sets it)
And bingo! sound.

I still have this unknown device and would like to get to the bottom of it but I'll understand if you have more urgent issues.
Cheers,
westos


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: High Def Audio problems*

Hi Westos,
Do you have an HDMI Ati Mobility Radeon HD 2600 card connected to this computer?
The numbers you gave point to this card.
This may be why we have two UAA drivers installed.
Bill


----------



## westos (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: High Def Audio problems*

Hi Bill,
Sorry for the delay replying, I didn't get an email update so didn't realise you posted.
I have an Ati Radeon HD 4850 which does have HD video decoding.
Hadn't thought about that!
Do you think I need to reinstall the drivers for it now the sound is working?
westos


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: High Def Audio problems*

Do you have the drivers for this card. If so please install the drivers.

If you do not here is a link:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/hdmiaudio-xp

Let me know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## westos (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: High Def Audio problems*

I have the disk that came with the card which has the Catalyst driver suite vers 8.9 and driver vers 12-099 (8.53) on it.
I'll try installing again and come back to you.
Thanks Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: High Def Audio problems*

Let me know how it goes.
Bill


----------



## westos (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: High Def Audio problems*

Hi Bill,
Uninstalled the "Unknown Device" in device manager then scanned for hardware changes.
When the New Hardware wizard came up chose install automatically with the Radeon CD in and it found the driver.
No more yellow ! and all working fine 
Many thanks for your help and suggestions.
westos


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: High Def Audio problems*

Hi:wave:
I am glad to see you have this up and runningray:
I hope you and yours have a nice holiday:biggringi
Bill:grin:


----------

